# Straight Sits



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it really depends on what causes the crooked sits and/or what you can do in training and in the ring to cue the straight sits in the show ring? 

Always remember you are not expected to stop on a dime in the show ring. You can finish your stride, and that can be 1 and a 1/2 steps. If you do this consistently, it helps signal to your dog that a sit is coming. 

I think crooked sits happen when the dog isn't prepared for a sit right then but is doing his best to drop butt when you stop.  

The other reason why crooked sits happen is if the dog is looking up into the owner's face - whether that's expecting treats from the owner's mouth or they have just been trained to look up. This pulls the dog forward and turned into the owner. 

If that is the case, always reward from the side of your hip as opposed to across your body (with the right hand) or from your mouth.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

Most of the things you mentioned I'm already doing, which is why I reached out for help. My foot work is consistent. I don't feed from my mouth (while heeling) nor do I reach across my body to feed with my right hand. He is trained to look up though. 

Actually, if I feed a sit, I feed with my left on the outside/left side of his head. So head out=butt in...

I'm leaning toward luring all sits for a few days, continuing to feed but getting the food there before he actually sits. That way I can lure a straight one. Don't know if thats the best choice though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Video yourself - at home and at fun matches. That way if crooked sits happen, you can see what you are doing and what he is doing. And do fun matches so you can see what's going on. 

By videoing myself, I was smacked in the face by what I saw as weaving with my footwork. I couldn't complain about Jacks bumping me anymore when I could clearly see I was stepping into him half the time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Play the "find it" game with gaits up to front. Toss a cookie anywhere in the room, to get rid of the dog, and then call him front from every conceivable angle in the room so he has to get himself into the channel to front( reward it). 

Try leaning your upper body back against a wall( your feet are allowed to be as wide apart as your shoulders). Send the dog out to "find it", then call front with no channels. Do not reward until the dog figures out his straight front


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Two things that have helped me:

As I'm coming to a halt, I very very slightly turn my left shoulder back. Since that would normally be the beginning of a cue for a left turn, he's thinking about getting his rear in.

If he's already sat crooked, I will reach down and grab the outside of his butt while telling him "close"


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Does he know a nose bridge? 
Feed from your right hand BEHIND YOUR BACK. 
I like Jodie's suggestion of pushing your shoulder back right as you halt.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Two things that have helped me:
> 
> As I'm coming to a halt, I very very slightly turn my left shoulder back. Since that would normally be the beginning of a cue for a left turn, he's thinking about getting his rear in.
> 
> If he's already sat crooked, I will reach down and grab the outside of his butt while telling him "close"


Perfect. I'm going to try the subtle shoulder cue first thing today and see what happens. I think it could work, as our fig 8 sits are straight...b/c my left shoulder is cuing a turn. 

I also like the idea of physically moving his butt in. Do you do this even if its just a tiny bit off? Like I said, our sits are 1/2 point crooked. I've long thought that this pup has a hard time controlling his body and doesn't quite understand when he is a "little bit" off. He's got all the big pieces and understands position pretty well. Its just the tiny stuff. I swear there is a disconnect b/t Indy's head and butt.


----------

